# I want to show movies from my computer



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I have several movies on my hard drive in my computer, I want to send a HDMI signal out of my video card to a HDMI input on my on my reciever to be able to watch it on my 50" plazma.

I have a HD6850 video card with a HDMI output and a I have an HDMI extender that will extend the the run the length of 70 feet.

I have not been able to get this to work, does anyone here know anything about this.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I run HDMI to my receiver all of the time. What type of receiver is it?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

May have to change the video output setting on the PC to HDMI rather than PC/DVI out. Looking in Settings on the PC. :justdontknow:


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Does the video card have its own software? i.e. a program to change video/audio settings beyond what Windows control panel does? Are your video card and receiver both HDCP compliant? 

I used a PC to stream music and video to my TV through my receiver and the whole setup was very picky about the order in which I powered up the different components. If I turned on the TV 1st, receiver 2nd, and PC 3rd it worked. Otherwise my TV would say "no signal".:scratch:

Can you move the PC close enough to the receiver or TV to use a normal HDMI cable (eliminate the extender from the equation)?


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

phillihp23 said:


> May have to change the video output setting on the PC to HDMI rather than PC/DVI out. Looking in Settings on the PC. :justdontknow:


It could be this. But I'm also a little concerned about the HDMI extender that's in the mix here. Do we know that this scenario is even working. In other words, will another device like a regular Blu-Ray player work? If so, then it's back to PC settings.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a pioneer receiver with 4 HDMI inputs

I have been doing some reading there may be a way to hook a DVD to your home network and pull the files off your PC ---------- MP4,AVI,MKV,FLV and AVCHD What I really need is a DVD player that will play these formats and MKV and AVI are a must.

I know you can put the newer DVD players on the network. I'm not clear exactly what can be done with it yet, I should be able to access files from my PC thru the network. And the DVD player will handle the formats. I might be wrong about this whole idea, I'm thinking of going to go to Best Buy and ask an expert what I can do.

I also have a Micro Center I can go to, the guys in the video dept. are on top of things.

I'm feeling around in the dark still, I just think it would be cool to be able to pull files off the PC's hard drive and view it HDMI with sound in any room


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

pploeser said:


> Does the video card have its own software? i.e. a program to change video/audio settings beyond what Windows control panel does? Are your video card and receiver both HDCP compliant?
> 
> I used a PC to stream music and video to my TV through my receiver and the whole setup was very picky about the order in which I powered up the different components. If I turned on the TV 1st, receiver 2nd, and PC 3rd it worked. Otherwise my TV would say "no signal".:scratch:
> 
> Can you move the PC close enough to the receiver or TV to use a normal HDMI cable (eliminate the extender from the equation)?


These HDMI extenders can be flakey, I learned that. If you buy a amplifier spitter there might be enough signal to be shared so you don't have black screens. The video cards will not output well if loaded down with outputs, the amplifier corrects this problem


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

EasyTime.... I am confused what your trying to do now.. Are you trying to store video on your PC and access it through a network in other locations or are you trying to hook your pc to your tv to view video on your tv? Kinda two different things. One is a networking setup other a direct hookup in a room.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

phillihp23 said:


> EasyTime.... I am confused what your trying to do now.. Are you trying to store video on your PC and access it through a network in other locations or are you trying to hook your pc to your tv to view video on your tv? Kinda two different things. One is a networking setup other a direct hookup in a room.


I want to be able to play movies at 3 different locations in the house from my PC. Its new construction so nows the time to do this.

I would like having HDMI in each location, and a way to play the movies out of the PC

I have a keyboard that has a 100ft range I want to be able to access windows 7 and play from hard drive like that.

I'm thinking of a HDMI 4 x 4 matrix then using HDMI extenders to get the HDMI signal to each room 

The movies are downloaded from usenet and stored on hard drive, AVI,MKV etc.

Then I might be able to access it all thru the network, I'm not clear on how to do this. This is a new area for me I'm not sure what I can do.


----------



## Rig47 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey guys what I did and has worked out great is a central computer that is bare bones just built for speed and storage. Then from that computer I have ran cat 6 cable to each room in my house. At your tv you can buy one of the many media streamers. My personal favorite is boxee box. Just keep all the files on the computer and let the boxee send the signal to your receiver. Hope that helps.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Rig47 said:


> Hey guys what I did and has worked out great is a central computer that is bare bones just built for speed and storage. Then from that computer I have ran cat 6 cable to each room in my house. At your tv you can buy one of the many media streamers. My personal favorite is boxee box. Just keep all the files on the computer and let the boxee send the signal to your receiver. Hope that helps.


I really like the idea of the Boxee Box used on the network to watch movies. You say you ran a CAT 6 to each room, What I'm going to be doing is running 3 CAT 5e to each room. I'm not sure I need CAT 6

So in each room you will have a Boxee Box? Do you have a problem playing MKV movie files?


----------



## Rig47 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have the boxee box in my main theater room and one in my bedroom. I can watch full 1080p mkvs on both tvs no problem. The boxee also does a great job seeing all of the movies on my network and getting all the covers for them making it very simple to rip it and forget about it for the most part. 

The reason for cat6 is running it through the walls I wanted to make sure and be future proof a bit. At least this way I know I won't be ripping out cords and replacing it in 5 years. The price difference is a nothing.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Rig47 said:


> I have the boxee box in my main theater room and one in my bedroom. I can watch full 1080p mkvs on both tvs no problem. The boxee also does a great job seeing all of the movies on my network and getting all the covers for them making it very simple to rip it and forget about it for the most part.
> 
> The reason for cat6 is running it through the walls I wanted to make sure and be future proof a bit. At least this way I know I won't be ripping out cords and replacing it in 5 years. The price difference is a nothing.



These are the formats I'm most interested in using below and these AVI,MKV,AVCHD are a must have. This can be a problem for me

MP3, AVI, DivX HD, DivX, MKV, JPEG, PNG, AVCHD, WMA, MPEG-4, MPEG2


----------



## Rig47 (Oct 28, 2012)

I am not sure of every type the boxee can play since I only use mkv. However I am sure their website would have better info on what they can play. But like I said earlier the mkvs I play are 100% flawless so would think any other types it says it can play will have similar results.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Rig47 said:


> I am not sure of every type the boxee can play since I only use mkv. However I am sure their website would have better info on what they can play. But like I said earlier the mkvs I play are 100% flawless so would think any other types it says it can play will have similar results.



Thanks for the very nice replys, I went to Boxee Box web site, here are the formats they support MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivX5, DivX4, Xvid, WMV, ASF, AVI, MKV, MOV, VOB, FLV, H.264, VC-1


----------



## Rig47 (Oct 28, 2012)

Yea no problem hope it helps and you get your set up, up and running.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Rig47 said:


> Yea no problem hope it helps and you get your set up, up and running.


I bought one

Heres some info others might like to see


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Rig47 said:


> I am not sure of every type the boxee can play since I only use mkv. However I am sure their website would have better info on what they can play. But like I said earlier the mkvs I play are 100% flawless so would think any other types it says it can play will have similar results.


Ok, I got my Boxee, it has played AVI and MKV's movies. And plays my music mp3's and views my pictures jpg's. I can do a thing called apple play from my iPhone to the Boxee to view pictures and video's from out of my iPhone over the air, thats way cool.

I think I'm going to really like the Boxee, there is always a learning curve, my Boxee was used from e-bay and there were no manuals. It took me a little while to get it setup right, I had to enter in the IP of the Boxee to find the sources Its all good now, its cool.


----------

